# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي شروحات :  آرسنال وبايرن يترقبان قرعة الدور الفاصل

## امير الصمت

يترقب  فريقا بايرن ميونيخ وآرسنال الإنكليزي مصيرهما في عملية سحب قرعة الدور  الفاصل المؤهل إلى دور الأول (دور المجموعات) لمسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا  لكرة القدم المقررة غداً الجمعة في مدينة نيون السويسرية. وكان بايرن ميونيخ حامل لقب  المسابقة 4 مرات وآرسنال وصيف بطل عام 2006 خيبا الآمال الموسم الماضي،  فأنهى الأول موسمه في المركز الثالث بفارق 10 نقاط خلف بوروسيا دورتموند  المتوّج باللقب، فيما جاء آرسنال رابعاً بفارق 12 نقطة خلف مانشستر يونايتد  البطل. كما أن الفريقين البافاري  واللندني ودعا مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم الماضي من ثمن النهائي  الأول على يد إنتر ميلان حامل لقب 2010، والثاني أمام برشلونة المتوّج بلقب  الموسم الماضي. ويمني الفريقان النفس بتخطي  عقبة الدور الفاصل الثالث لدخول دور المجموعات الذي يبدأ في 13  أيلول/سبتمبر المقبل. وأكد لاعب وسط بايرن ميونيخ الدولي باستيان  شفاينشتايغر أن النادي البافاري ليس لديه ما يخشاه من القرعة. وفضلاً عن بايرن ميونيخ  وآرسنال، تدخل أندية ليون الفرنسي وفياريال الاسباني وأودينيزي الإيطالي  غمار المنافسة انطلاقاً من الدور الفاصل أيضاً الذي يشهد مشاركة 20 فريقاً  أبرزهم بنفيكا البرتغالي وروبن كازان الروسي وتونتي انشكيدة الهولندي علماً  بأن الأندية الثلاثة خاضت دور المجموعات الموسم الماضي. ويقام ذهاب الدور الفاصل في 16 و17 آب/أغسطس الحالي، والإياب في 23 و24 منه.

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

